# GTR 34 + other vehicle Insurance



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

Any ideas on the best insurance for 2001 gtr 34 V spec ( UK )

38 years
Garaged
Never claimed on insurance

Last year went up to £1060 from £960 so I expect it to go up again this year 

Also I run a frontera 

I got quoted £750 for the frontera as a 2nd car from my original insurers who would not insure the skyline -
eventually got a deal with my current insurers for the skyline & frontera for £1400

what's the best way of insuring the pair of them fully comp ?
Want reliable companies who will pay out or allow the cars to go where I want them fixed if anything occurs.


----------

